# All about coloring dogs



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello everyone. 

I have some questions about coloring dogs.
Please no reply's about how it's a bad idea or a stupid one. Only replies on how I can do it properly (and any cool ideas you have) would help, thank you.

I'm looking into coloring blue streaks into a clients shih tzus hair. I've done my dogs streaks before with pink and used manic panic, but since that is a product made for humans I'm looking for a dog specific dye to use on someone elses dog and possibly others in the future. I work in an artsy/trendy area and have several requests for it. 
I have seen some gel based ones but I would like to know what works best and is easy to use. 
If anyone has any coloring advice they can offer, that would be very nice. What kinds do you use? What colors work out best? what's your technique? 
Thanks 

Those of you who have never dyed a dog before, and cool ieas are very welcome!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I've used sidewalk chalk, moistened on one end in warm water. PetEdge has a line similar to Manic Panic, or so it says. Blo Pens w/stencils work, too. 

Here's a link that will give you lots of ideas and how-tos:

http://www.groomers.net/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi

Click on Breed Styles, then scroll down and click on Finishing Touches & Coloring


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you poodleholic that link was just what I was looking for.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

I knew someone who used kids markers (crayola washable) on her dog... not sure how long it lasted but it looked pretty neat, for those that do that anyways *wink*.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I use Kool aid. My girls and I dress up for game day. I get purple and gold streaks and the girls get purple and gold mohawks. Geaux Tigers!

I just add a bit of water to kool aid and add a small amount. a lil bit goes a long way.

It lasts about a week or so.. If i want it out quicker i use a lil bit of baking soda in the shampoo.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I would go with manic panic over the petedge line. I hear the petedge line doesn't wash out very well and fades to ugly colors.


----------



## doggylover83 (May 31, 2009)

digits mama: your Puddle is very cute. The shaded colour is looking awesome.

poodleholic: the link you providid was really interesting.
I am looking to get a new dog which I will groom myself. About coloring well will think about it later


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Those are some really good tips. I've never even heard of using kool aide. I'm just wondering how it can be evenly spread. I'm thinking a spray bottle maybe? I used pink crayola chalk on my dogs ears. I'll post a picture later. The only thing I found though was when she shook her head and it went on top of her head as well as under her chin. I tried to wipe it off but I couldn't without wrecking the part on her ears. Next time I'm going to use a cut up sock over her head with ear holes cut out, that way she doesn't get it on the rest of her head until the chalk dries. It's been 3 days and her ears still look really good. Today I had someone come up to me and say "why would anyone do something like that to their poor dog?" And before I could reply my boyfriend said to her "you paint your face, you paint your hair, why not paint your dog too!" haha.

Awhile ago I streaked my dogs ears with pink manic panic. Here's a picture:


----------

